# Dexter: Subtitles?



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I didn't want to put this in an existing Dexter thread. I didn't want any spoilers.

I was watching the 2nd episode of S1 of Dexter on my portable player last night and there were a couple of scenes in Spanish. There were no subtitles although my machine usually picks up the forced subtitles. I pulled out the DVD and I didn't get any subtitles on it either. Is that correct? Were there no subtitles?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I just went back and checked the recordings from CBS, and the scene I saw that was in Spanish (two criminals making a deal in a park) did NOT have subtitles there either.
I guess they assume all of us know Spanish by now.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

MickeS said:


> I just went back and checked the recordings from CBS, and the scene I saw that was in Spanish (two criminals making a deal in a park) did NOT have subtitles there either.
> I guess they assume all of us know Spanish by now.


 BAD assumption. I could tell she was asking the guy how he was but then they lost me!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yep, no subtitles on the Dexter DVDs.

The disks do have closed-captioning for the hearing-impaired, but neither my HD-DVD player nor my PS3 will pass closed-captioning information to my Samsung DLP TV. So it's either turn up the sound way loud, or watch Dexter with CC on the old-school DVD player and 24-inch Sony TV or on the iMac.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

They were no subtitles for the Spanish.

Unless you are asking about closed captioning - in which case I don't know


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I guess I will have to live without it. If I put up subtitles for the entire show, I'll wind up reading instead of watching the show. I can't help but read if there is something to read.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> They were no subtitles for the Spanish.
> 
> Unless you are asking about closed captioning - in which case I don't know


Usually, closed captioning will not translate - the caption would be something like "[talking in Spanish]".

-- Don


----------

